# 722k Firmware on Replacement Receiver



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

I got a refurb 722k as a replacement last week and have noticed some differences in the behavior. For example, when I press the guide button, it first shows " my channels", next " my HD channels", and then "all channels". My old receiver worked the opposite way in that " all channels" showed first. Is there any way to change this? I also notice when I press the DVR button, on my old machine I would see " my media" for my external drive first. On this one it shows last. I also no longer have folders and subfolders for recording that I make for the same series. It now just listed them individually. Any ideas and suggestions on how to change this? When I called Dish support they had no suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dontech said:


> I got a refurb 722k as a replacement last week and have noticed some differences in the behavior. For example, when I press the guide button, it first shows " my channels", next " my HD channels", and then "all channels". My old receiver worked the opposite way in that " all channels" showed first. Is there any way to change this? I also notice when I press the DVR button, on my old machine I would see " my media" for my external drive first. On this one it shows last. I also no longer have folders and subfolders for recording that I make for the same series. It now just listed them individually. Any ideas and suggestions on how to change this? When I called Dish support they had no suggestions. Thanks


You can go into Menu,Preferences-8,Favorites Lists-2,select the other guide option,Guide Popup.Then when your in the guide and you press the guide button it will bring up all your different guide options at the same time and you can select which one you want.As for the other I have never had an EHDD hooked up so I can't help you there.Good Luck!


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks -- this did not work for my machine since I still was not allowed to select "all channels" as the default. Must be something fixed in the machine that can't be changed


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The new software no longer allows All Channels as the default. http://www.dishuser.org/722ksw.php

Now customers are no longer shown what's available to add to their subscription unless they actively look for it.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Boba -- now if I can figure out what has happened to the folders


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Press DVR twice, then select "GROUP" then select either "Group by title" or "My Groups"


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks -- grouping works!


----------

